# Victorian Ladies' Fashion



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 12, 2018)

Someone left this little stack of stones at an area stream today. My imagination turned it into the title...


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2018)

A little, tiny (and somewhat misplaced) inuksuk!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 12, 2018)

What snowbear said.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 12, 2018)

snowbear said:


> A little, tiny (and somewhat misplaced) inuksuk!





RowdyRay said:


> What snowbear said.



Thanks Gentlemen! I must confess, I had to look up " inuksuk " and found out it is indeed_ NOT_ an Eskimo ladies' fashion


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 13, 2018)

Sorry I fail to see the connection....??


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Sorry I fail to see the connection....??



It's ok, Jeff. I am sure many do not. The top 3 looked like her hat, the 4th is her head, the 5th is her shoulders and then the rest become her dress flaring out toward the bottom like the dresses of the time did. Here is a page of pics as an example:  Loving the stripes!  Late 1880s | Victorian inspiration | Pinterest | Victorian, 1880s fashion and Bustle


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh, that's OK then..............


----------



## snowbear (Jul 13, 2018)

It was all the rage in Victorian Pittsburgh.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 13, 2018)

I saw it, but she lost her umbrella.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Oh, that's OK then..............


I have always had a great imagination, Jeff. You are not alone in not seeing it, lol.


snowbear said:


> It was all the rage in Victorian Pittsburgh.


We should ask JC if he has any glass negatives


Gary A. said:


> I saw it, but she lost her umbrella.


Finally! Another person that might be as nuts as I am


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 13, 2018)

She's got quite the bustle.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 14, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> She's got quite the bustle.


Yes, the Marilyn Monroe of the rock world!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2018)

snowbear said:


> A little, tiny (and somewhat misplaced) inuksuk!



Indeed!

The word _inuksuk_ means "that which acts in the capacity of a human."[10] The word comes from the morphemes _inuk_ ("person")[11] and _-suk_ ("ersatz, substitute"). It is pronounced _inutsuk_ in Nunavik and the southern part of Baffin Island (see Inuit phonology for the linguistic reasons). In many of the central Nunavut dialects, it has the etymologically related name _inuksugaq_ (plural: _inuksugait_).[_citation needed_]

While the predominant English spelling is _inukshuk_, both the Government of Nunavut[12] and the Government of Canada through Indigenous and Northern Affairs Canada[13] promote the Inuit-preferred spelling _inuksuk_.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2018)

Derrel said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > A little, tiny (and somewhat misplaced) inuksuk!
> ...


Plural: inuksuit.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

snowbear said:


> A little, tiny (and somewhat misplaced) inuksuk!



Agree with snowbear, we have a bloke who goes to the beach here and he builds them up quite high.


----------

